# Air pump query



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi I would like to get an air pump for my aquarium but Im confused. How powerful should it be for a 200 liter tank? Ive planted loads of plants so its more for a cosmetic purpose.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Are you adding carbon dioxide? If so then the air pump will drive it off. 

If not then it is up to you. I prefer to have an air pump on any freshwater tank, planted or not. I have seen them save entire setups too many times when filters stop working for one reason or another.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Why would I add carbon dioxide? I just want it in my tank cause I like to see bubbles in the background. Also I think the fish quite like it cause I recently watched some at my LFS enjoying an aquarium jacuzzi. I guess it doesnt need to be too powerful but they vary so much in strength and price. Obviously I dont want to pay more than I have to! I just need to know what strength I should go for Ive no idea what 1500cc/min means for example. I hope to get the pump either tomorrow or Monday so I need to know soon


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Many people need to add carbon dioxide to keep their tank balanced for optimal plant growth.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

I didnt know that sorry. Im a newby in case you havent already guessed! 
Thankyou


----------



## Hossack (Sep 14, 2011)

From personal experience I don't think it really matters how powerful the pump is vs tank size. It would depend more on the length of the airstone. Bigger pumps drive more air to bigger airstones.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

The same amount of air comes out whether it is a 1" air stone or 2'. What can cut down the amount of air coming out is the depth of the water. The back pressure that water causes can cut down on air a lot. The length of tubing can also cut down on the air that actually comes out in the aquarium, but this is only if you are running the air tubing a VERY long distance, like across your house.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh ok thanks...Ill get a pretty powerful one cause I just watched a video on youtube that says the deeper your tank the more power you need. I dont want to end up with not enough bubbles but I figure that if its too much I can turn it down. Ill ask the shop they are usually pretty knowledgeable but im worried they might try to sell me the most expensive lol.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

The same amount of air comes out whether it is a 1" air stone or 2'. What can cut down the amount of air coming out is the depth of the water. The back pressure that water causes can cut down on air a lot. The length of tubing can also cut down on the air that actually comes out in the aquarium, but this is only if you are running the air tubing a VERY long distance, like across your house.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Weird that your post came up twice Fishguy! Thanks alot what you said made alot of sense in my very confused brain. Im going to check up online and find the best pump for the money I have. Lol my hobby is really starting to cost...though I bought my tank, pump and filter second hand everything else cost more than I thought.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

I like the Azoo 9500. It is around $20 on drsfostersmith. Great pump, tons of air, quiet, and lasts year without having to touch it.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I had a query about airstones awhile back and I got some fantastic instructions on how to set one up. http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/airstones-21672.html

A few slight differences you will need to take note of however. One you have roughly a 50 gallon tank (I think that is 200 liters or at least close to it). So you will need a more powerful airpump and you probably want a larger airstone as well. good luck to you.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Get an airstone and pump immediately. The important thing is the bubbles, while attractive, move the water so you will expose more surface water to air thus better oxygenating your fish. I don't know what your filter situation is but even if you buy the $7 air pump from Walmart you will still be OK.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone FishGuy not sure if you can buy that brand here but I will check it out. Jon a very useful link...now I know exactly what I need and how to install it. And Arthur oh how I wish we had Walmart here. Was in the States a few years ago and it was my favourite store. In the UK we have Asda which is part of the Walmart group but it is nowhere near as good. I live in Sweden so unfortunately for me I have limited choices of where to buy my fishy supplies.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

BTW, your "loads of plants produce loads of CO2 24-7 and only produce O2 in the presence of sunlight. Your flourescent or LED .light is a pale comparison to our mother star. Again, aerate before you kill all your fish


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

I will Arthur thanks. Didnt know that about plants I thought they would help with the oxygen. Am going to get a pump asap...hopefully today if I can get my hubby to take me  My fish havent shown any sign of lack of oxygen...my inner pump does move the surface quite a bit so maybe that helps a bit. I was going to buy more plants but now Im having second thoughts. Have a good day.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

ArtyG said:


> BTW, your "loads of plants produce loads of CO2 24-7 and only produce O2 in the presence of sunlight. Your flourescent or LED .light is a pale comparison to our mother star. Again, aerate before you kill all your fish


Plants do not respirate CO2 24/7. This only happens when the lights go out. During the lighting hours they intake CO2 and give off oxygen.

A bubbler in a tank is personal choice over everything else. Your filter will produce way more air in your tank than any bubbler system. As far as exchange with the outside air goes, you only need surface movement in a tank.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Ben...was worried my fish would suffocate there for a while. Im still going to get an air pump cause I like the effect but now I know my filter is doing a good job moving the surface I can sleep tonight


----------

